# iPod Touch 6e gen écran noir



## DarkFlamme (19 Juin 2017)

Bonjour/Bonsoir,

Ma sœur a un problème avec son iPod Touch 6e gen : elle dit qu'il a fait un écran bleu puis s'est éteint et depuis, impossible de le rallumer [emoji53]. Elle me l'a passé pour que j'essaye de le remettre en marche et je l'ai donc branché à un ordi (sous El Capitan, iTunes à jour) mais l'écran reste éteint un long moment puis s'allume (en noir) et il se met à chauffer. Pendant ce temps là sur iTunes il finit par le détecter lorsque l'écran s'allume et il me donne 2 choix : mettre à jour ou restaurer. Il n'y a pas de sauvegarde donc je n'ai testé que la mise à jour mais après une dizaine de minutes avec écrit "en attente de l'iPod" il me renvoie une erreur 4005 en disant qu'il n'a pas pu être mis à jour. Je précise que l'on ne voit pas les infos sur iTunes, il ne sait même pas préciser le numéro de série. Il n'a jamais été mis à jour (il est donc en iOS 8.4, l'os d'origine). Apparemment le même problème aurait déjà eu lieu mais se serait résolu avec un hard reboot mais là rien n'y fait : DFU et hard reboot impossible, l'écran s'éteignant lors de la manip.
Je soupçonne donc un problème de carte mère mais l'Appoule Store le plus proche se situe à 200km et je n'ai pas vraiment le temps d'y aller.

Si quelqu'un aurait un autre avis sur le problème, merci de m'aider [emoji4].


----------



## bompi (19 Juin 2017)

Il te reste encore l'option "Restaurer".
Note que si tu le portes chez Apple, tu perdras vraisemblablement toutes les données là aussi.


----------



## DarkFlamme (20 Juin 2017)

J'aimerais tout de même éviter cela puisqu'aucune sauvegarde n'a été faite (le pire c'est pour les photos) donc je vais attendre une semaine voir si par un miraculeux hasard il se remettait à fonctionner et dans le cas contraire j'appliquerai la restauration.


----------



## DarkFlamme (26 Juillet 2017)

Donc l'échange a été fait chez DXM et pour 49€ ma sœur est repartie avec un iPod touch neuf, tant pis pour les données.


----------

